# Beretta Nano



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Picked up my Beretta 9mm Nano from my FFL dealer yesterday. Cleaned and lubed and took it to range today. I'd heard the trigger had a tremendously long pull and they weren't kidding! I kinda got used to it though. Not a bad thing for a carry gun in some respects.

I liked the fact that there is no safety or slide release. The gun would be almost impossible to get hung up on anything. 3 dot sites were adequate for this type of pistol. I put about 120 rounds of 124 grain PMC ammo through it and it functioned flawlessly. I'll see how she shoots after 500 or so rounds then I might consider some aftermarket springs to lighten the pull. comes with a 6 and 8 round mag. Nice to have 8+1 for this small of a gun.
From 7 yards. It's not a target pistol, lol


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have not had the chance to shoot that gun but It looks like you'll do just fine with it.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I had one and hated it. The trigger pull was long and heavy, and I didn't like the high bore axis in relation to the grip. I'm glad you enjoy it though! I upgraded to a Sig P928 with a Hogue grip.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

For having a long trigger pull, how is the reset? 

I've got a 92 Compact L that is only slightly smaller than the regular 92.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Specgrade said:


> For having a long trigger pull, how is the reset?
> 
> I've got a 92 Compact L that is only slightly smaller than the regular 92.


reset isn't that great either. I've been watching some youtube videos that show you how to lessen the pull/reset. Aftermarket spring options available too. I may go that route after a thorough break in.

I plan on taking to range everytime I go and put another 100 or so thru it. Practice makes perfect )


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It looks like that pistol shoots fine. I don't really mind a long trigger pull on a carry gun, with practice and muscle memory you won't even notice it.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

boatnut said:


> reset isn't that great either. I've been watching some youtube videos that show you how to lessen the pull/reset. Aftermarket spring options available too. I may go that route after a thorough break in.
> 
> I plan on taking to range everytime I go and put another 100 or so thru it. Practice makes perfect )


I'm a little leery of after market springs used to lighten a trigger. I would sell a gun that wasn't up to my standards. Good luck with your Beretta.


----------

